# My coolest trick ever



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Hehe! That sounds like my kind of trick, FatesLady! ...except that I've never managed to pull it off. I'm really new to snowboarding, too. 

Congratulations for managing to stay up!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I have to say thank you for not laughing at me.  I was just waiting for all the people coming on here to start talking about thier jumps and tricks in the pipe and laugh at me big time.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Hehe. Sure thing! Like I said, I'm really new to snowboarding. I kind of think just staying up is a pretty neat trick! ;-)


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Good job, just staying up takes one hell of coordination


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

No kidding! I've really been amazed by the hours of hard work and practice that go into just staying up on the thing. I don't know how people like Blake manage to do the tricks and things...maybe once you've learned to stay up on them, it gets easier?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure it does, but I'll be happy once I get my own little trick down pat. I was flying down the mountain, then I was suddenly flying face first. I got a bloody lip, and I still don't know what happened. My husband thought it was funny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> My husband thought it was funny.


I'm convinced my boyfriend introduced me to the sport just so he could make fun of me when I fell. :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Ha ha LOL, your boyfriend wants you to remember him everytime you do it.
Anyway, why not show him you can do it? Practice a little bit more and
then when you're an expert, then he won't laugh anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

HAHAHA! Cracked up a bit , i thought i posted this here..but i guess not, is it possible to put skateboarding tricks into snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey that is something to be proud of. Everybody has to start somewhere. I was pretty luck the only time I went I fell twice and then I was good to go. I think it was because I was an avid skier prior to this so I think it made life on a snowboard a little easier.




justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Why not, JT? snowboarding and skateboarding are almost the same  Why don't you share some of the similar tricks that you can do with skateboarding which can also be done in snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol, im not a big skateboarder, but i know that you can't do an "ollie" in snowboarding, cause the board is attached to your damn feet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

Snowboarding has one advantage over skateboarding, though, as far as I'm concerned: if I'm going to fall (and I am; that's a given at this point in my expertise), I'd rather fall in snow than on concrete.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

LMAO! You have a very good point, but you know what, most of the time i fell..was on ice. But i guess your right, i'd rather bruise myself than making my self bleed. I hate when im bleeding and just blood in general, it grosses me out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes indeed that is a good feet to reach. Its almost impossible to stay up when you have skiiers stopping in the middle of the runs. My first time in Tignes i got taken out 5 tyms on one run by skiiers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

*actually..*

you can do an ollie.. just a little differently. In snowboarding when you use the flex of your tail to pop up the board, its called ollieing. How do you think shaun white and everyone jumps onto those 3 ft high rails??


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

JTingly said:


> is it possible to put skateboarding tricks into snowboarding?


 Most grabs and grinds are the same, such as a boardslide or 50-50, or indies and melons and the such. It's easier to tweak grabs on a snowboard, and there are the different spin/flip tricks on a snowboard, and you can't obviously do a kickflip on a snowboard. So for the most part, the basic tricks are the same


----------

